# Beautiful sweater and......



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Love this :-D :-D 
http://www.universalyarn.com/pattern.php?pattern=118


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

AWWWWW! WOW! I'm struck breathless! Oh wait, you mean the sweater? I don't like the neck...... can I have him pullleeeeze?


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree about the neck, Stablebummom. But the body is great! The sweater, the sweater!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Think you could change the neckline and yes you can :lol:


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

WOW WEE Forget the sweater!


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for sharing the link, many nice patterns there


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> AWWWWW! WOW! I'm struck breathless! Oh wait, you mean the sweater? I don't like the neck...... can I have him pullleeeeze?


I like them both!! Where can I loose 40 years.:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jolek (Jan 29, 2013)

vershi said:


> Where can I loose 40 years.:thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

vershi said:


> Stablebummom said:
> 
> 
> > AWWWWW! WOW! I'm struck breathless! Oh wait, you mean the sweater? I don't like the neck...... can I have him pullleeeeze?
> ...


Wouldnt worry about loosing the years, had heard younger guys like mature ladies......... still waiting though :roll:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

heck with the sweater...I want HIM!


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

Okay, I will admit it I went back for a second look. Did not even notice the neck the first time I looked.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Gorgeous. What sweater? Didn't notice one


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

"Eye Candy"!!


----------



## puss-in-boots (Feb 15, 2013)

samazon said:


> Love this :-D :-D
> http://www.universalyarn.com/pattern.php?pattern=118


Phwoooar!!!!!!!
:shock: ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> AWWWWW! WOW! I'm struck breathless! Oh wait, you mean the sweater? I don't like the neck...... can I have him pullleeeeze?


Can we share? Mmmm


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

That is beautiful - thanks!!


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

May-December romances are always in fashion,,,, SMILE


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

vershi said:


> Stablebummom said:
> 
> 
> > AWWWWW! WOW! I'm struck breathless! Oh wait, you mean the sweater? I don't like the neck...... can I have him pullleeeeze?
> ...


And forty pounds! :lol:


----------



## knitandshoot (Mar 21, 2011)

The guy or the sweater? LOL


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I have landed in a pack of Cougars!


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

What sweater?????


----------



## hazy dazy 49 (Dec 23, 2011)

You so baaaad! But he is a hunka hunka Sweater nice except for neck


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

That is the most beautiful men's sweater I've seen in a long time. 
Thank you for that link!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I love the model !!!


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Don't like the dropped shoulder line. Nor the sloppy collar. Love the cables. Keep the guy, eeks.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Well...I had to go back for a second look too!


----------



## beadsheep (Sep 5, 2011)

yeah baby! wonder if it will look that good when I knit it...


----------



## MommaLou (Feb 7, 2013)

... I forgot to look at the sweater.....lol


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

Never mind the sweater, can I have him!!


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

Mmmm Mmmm. Didn't even notice the neck, perhaps I'd better go back for another drool (I mean look).


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Man, would love to run my fingers through his hair!! Oh, and the sweater is nice, too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow! I like both! Thanks for the eye candy!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> AWWWWW! WOW! I'm struck breathless! Oh wait, you mean the sweater? I don't like the neck...... can I have him pullleeeeze?


I'm way too old...a grandma, in fact...but I have to agree..he's one very good looking young man!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> AWWWWW! WOW! I'm struck breathless! Oh wait, you mean the sweater? I don't like the neck...... can I have him pullleeeeze?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

henhouse2011 said:


> Oh my goodness, I have landed in a pack of Cougars!


 :XD:


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Patterns? What patterns? Who saw patterns? .........Sheesh wonder how good he looks without his sweater? 
Did I just say that out loud? ::::::giggles:::::::


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

vershi said:


> Stablebummom said:
> 
> 
> > AWWWWW! WOW! I'm struck breathless! Oh wait, you mean the sweater? I don't like the neck...... can I have him pullleeeeze?
> ...


And 40 pounds....  
Wow!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I love you guys! There isn't a day I come here that I don't have a laugh. What a great group!


----------



## aascott52 (Nov 24, 2011)

I see what you mean..


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Okay there was good marketing here because I saw HIM first then the sweater. Then I had to go back to check out the neck issue. Once I got past HIM the sweater looks really nice and the neck can be fixed. ;D


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> AWWWWW! WOW! I'm struck breathless! Oh wait, you mean the sweater? I don't like the neck...... can I have him pullleeeeze?


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

WOW!!!!!! &#9786;


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Even the smallest size in that pattern would swallow my oldest son. To dress himself with clothes that really fit his frame, he has to shop in the boys' departments of stores. he is 36 , will be 37 in May and has never worn any thing larger than what he wears now. He has a very small frame, he is very frequently mistaken to be a young teenager of about 14.People who see him at his job( works at Burlington Coat Factory)will ask him why isn't he in school where he is suppoused to be.He said you should see their faces when he tells them he is 36 and has been out of school for over 20 years now.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

EZ2 said:


> WOW WEE Forget the sweater!


 I agree, who needs the sweater.


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

LOL


----------



## doctorann (Nov 29, 2012)

EZ2 said:


> WOW WEE Forget the sweater!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Babbsie2 (Jul 12, 2012)

My palms got sweaty!!! Oh, and the sweater looks "hot" , too!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Wouldnt worry about loosing the years, had heard younger guys like mature ladies......... still waiting though :roll:


The first time I got a spam message about cougar dating, I thought it had something to do with my daughter's college! (The college mascot is a cougar.) Some time later, after receiving other such messages and deleting them without opening, there was a story on the TV news about cougar dating. I was laughing so hard I could hardly breath! Then I noticed my husband was NOT laughing......


----------

